# Doc says to hang up the fly rod!



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, about a month ago my left elbow started to hurt so I started taking Advil and icing it. The pain was bearable up until this past weekend. I can no longer cast, pick up a cup to drink, cut my food with a knife, etc.
I just got back from the dr's office and he told me to hang it up for awhile as it appears I may have torn a muscle. It's either hang it up of have surgery. No brainer....
The bad part is that Steelhead season is coming up fast and I'm not sure I can sit on the sideline watching. Might have to start casting right handed


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

That's terrible news but feel your pain I'm currently recovering from a knee infection and haven't been able to do anything for weeks. But if I where you I would seriously be considering switching hands it could be a useful tool for a long time also allowing you to rest your dominate arm if it ever gets fatigued. Good luck and it won't be long until fall fishing really explodes for all species.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I agree, switch hands.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

I broke my right hand two weeks before a week long camping/trout fishing outing with some friends. Had to switch to left handed casting, it was tough, didn't get the distances, but I still caught fish.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I do work on casting with my right, but I'm more concerned with fighting/ playing fish. I also think using the 2 handed switch Rod is going to be my best bet. Minimal motion with casting. 
If all else fails, I'll rest and let my arm get better so I'll be ready for the spring run. I can always tag along to help spot and net fish for my fellow Steelhead bums.....


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

There is an Orvis podcast where this is briefly discussed. If I recall, the cause of the elbow pain was likely due to weak forearm muscles/grip strength. Granted this was not a medical professional's opinion, but strengthening the forearm group could help alleviate the pain. Might be worth looking into, as forearms are some of the most overlooked muscles in the body. Get some 5lb dumbbells and do some wrist curls/rotations to help build the muscles and get back out there.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tendonitis, tennis elbow, fishing elbow......they all stink!!!....I would try the two handed rod. The comparative effort level is nil. You can cast a mile with simple technique......no more whipping/frothing/straining

I've got a bum shoulder, but somehow, some way, I lucked out and it's my non-casting arm.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kimber1911pilot said:


> There is an Orvis podcast where this is briefly discussed. If I recall, the cause of the elbow pain was likely due to weak forearm muscles/grip strength. Granted this was not a medical professional's opinion, but strengthening the forearm group could help alleviate the pain. Might be worth looking into, as forearms are some of the most overlooked muscles in the body. Get some 5lb dumbbells and do some wrist curls/rotations to help build the muscles and get back out there.


Does this look like my forearms need strengthening?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Reminds me of one of my favorite Schrute quotes:


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL.... Definitely not a picture of my arm..... Found it on the ol interweb just be funny. 
Anyways, I've gotten into the habit of carrying around a foam ball to squeeze. Hoping this'll help get my elbow/ forearm back to useable condition.
I'd hate to resort to casting righty when my nickname is Lefty


----------

